# Alpine 2007 Catalog



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

the 2007 alpine lineup is up on there website:

http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/catalog/2007USPC_010207.pdf

the only real interesting stuff is really the iva-w205 and the portable navi combo, similar to that eclipse unit. they got lots of new technology to integrate with the stock system. but that w205-portable navi looks great!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Other good news, the CDA-9887 looks like an updated 9835. Specs look like it has Bass Engine Pro, it's got 6 ch T/A, HP/LP crossovers, graphic and parametric EQ, Biolite, etc...

Wonder what it will cost?


----------



## theonion (May 27, 2005)

Some of the factory integration stuff looks pretty interesting as well (PXE-H650). But I can't find any additional info on the web site.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

what about the new type-x speakers..  They looked nice. I think theyre headunit update was a bit booring, and ill think i buy the iva-310 and the pxa..nothing else seems to beat that combo...


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i see they have a couple new PDX amps as well.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> i see they have a couple new PDX amps as well.


yea looks like it. a 600 x 1 @ 2,4 ohms and a new 100 x 4 amp. yummy!!


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

Why am I such a sucker for Alpine. I feel so burned by spending what I did for a 9857 (nm I had a big discount) and so decieved that they took as long as they did to release their USB adapter only to find out it didn't support wavs. Now this PDF makes me as excited as a 6 year old seeing disney world for the first time. That 9887 looks awesome. The Type X speakers were the first thing I noticed. Ring radiators and a slit cone. I wonder where they got those from.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> yea looks like it. a 600 x 1 @ 2,4 ohms and a new 100 x 4 amp. yummy!!


I see my self a new setup.. 4.100 on tweet and midrange. 4.150 bridged or 2.150 on my 8''s and two 1.600 or 1.1000 on two subwoofers


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

just wish the PDX amps had a good built in crossover system.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

The Blue Blur said:


> Why am I such a sucker for Alpine. I feel so burned by spending what I did for a 9857 (nm I had a big discount) and so decieved that they took as long as they did to release their USB adapter only to find out it didn't support wavs. Now this PDF makes me as excited as a 6 year old seeing disney world for the first time. That 9887 looks awesome. The Type X speakers were the first thing I noticed. Ring radiators and a slit cone. I wonder where they got those from.


Either are they scan speaks midbasses or ill guess peerless/vifa's...or maybe a bad copy..dont know.. They used SS and peerless/vifa before so.. 
The tweeter is def Scan speak ringradiator or the vifa xt


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> I see my self a new setup.. 4.100 on tweet and midrange. 4.150 bridged or 2.150 on my 8''s and two 1.600 or 1.1000 on two subwoofers


LOL i was thinking the same. but these amps are a bit costly. we'll see how pricing goes.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

peter, even as a person who doesnt really care for any alpine gear whatsoever, I will lose all respect for you if you do not buy the W205.

you may as well upgrade to PDX amplifiers while you are at it and get your trunk/cabin boundary back.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

just saw your post. just to make things easy on yourself, ill suggest a way to go. You'll start with two 4.150's for the whole stereo. Actually, you will end with that too, I know your taste in bass. Was gonna say you can always upgrade to a 1000.1 for the pair of DIYMAs.

Speaking of which, dont you have two? I may want one from you for Adrons car. Depending what his thoughts are.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> peter, even as a person who doesnt really care for any alpine gear whatsoever, I will lose all respect for you if you do not buy the W205.
> 
> you may as well upgrade to PDX amplifiers while you are at it and get your trunk/cabin boundary back.


He's gonna sell the w200 to me after he buys the w205.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

w200 is going nowhere. i got it at a great price. i really have no use for navi to be honest, just a nice to have. so no anthony, i will not sell it to you . 

we'll see on the pdx amps, if i'm gonna change out amps i want more power to the 8's .

i only got one diyma sub. talk to anthony, he has two sitting in house in its original packaging probably. lol.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

that phase plug on the ring radiator looks more like the scans (going by the phase plug) than any of the vifas. cones look like some custom neo Revs with phase plug. but notice, there are two sets in the type x line, REF and PRO. really want to find out differences between the two.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> w200 is going nowhere. i got it at a great price. i really have no use for navi to be honest, just a nice to have. so no anthony, i will not sell it to you .
> 
> we'll see on the pdx amps, if i'm gonna change out amps i want more power to the 8's .
> 
> i only got one diyma sub. talk to anthony, he has two sitting in house in its original packaging probably. lol.


welp, there goes my respect for you   

only have one diyma? OK now we HAVE to IB it into your rear deck. must.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

that W205 plus docking navi thing is BOUGHT! That is tyyyyyyyyyte boyeeeeeeeeeee, lol


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

If the new 7" VGA touchscreen monitor can be used to control the vehicle hub w/ digital processor this just may be an amazing base for a carputer. It would have FM, SAT, HD radio, bluetooth, DAC, etc. 

Salivating...

On another note, can anyone tell (or ask if you are in vegas) if any other head unit besides the ida-x001 can receive a digital signal from the ipod? Seems silly of them not to have added this feature to the cda-9877 and IVA-W205 at least. Save the pain of needing a carputer at all


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

xencloud said:


> that W205 plus docking navi thing is BOUGHT! That is tyyyyyyyyyte boyeeeeeeeeeee, lol


I hope the new blackbird gets better reviews than the old one. I have read some pretty horrendous reviews on that one. Why can't Alpine just partner with Garmin (like it looks Eclipse has with TomTom)?


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

*snip*


ATB said:


> On another note, can anyone tell (or ask if you are in vegas) if any other head unit besides the ida-x001 can receive a digital signal from the ipod? Seems silly of them not to have added this feature to the cda-9877 and IVA-W205 at least. Save the pain of needing a carputer at all



From Alpines website:
http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=iDA-X001&lang=en&tab=A

Now you can maximize your in-car iPod experience! Just one simple cable that goes directly into the all Alpine Full Speed Connection for iPod compatible head units. With no additional box required, directly connect your iPod for full control, full sound at full speed with an easy-to-use search interface. You have control right from the head unit at full speed. Enhanced features include faster data transmission for quick and easy file navigation, as well as full-tag artist, album, song, genre, podcast, and composer information displayed directly on the head unit, all while charging the iPod battery (*available on the CDE-9870, CDE-9873, CDE-9881, CDA-9883, CDA-9885, CDA-9887, iDA-X001, IVA-D105, IVA-W205*). Alpine’s exclusive Percentage Search allow you to toggle quickly through your Playlist, Arist, or Album on your iPod. Use "Mix All" to shuffle your music. Alpine Full Speed connectivity offers an improved integrated solution that supercharges your music!


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Is that different from the current full-speed connection like the w200 has? Looks like the p/n is the same as mine.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

nadaclue said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> From Alpines website:
> ...



I think this is the same cable as the non digital full speed interface since the data that is sent thru both normal full speed and digital full speed uses the USB output format from the Ipod but the iDA-X001 goes an extra step and process the audio data from the USB digital signal.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

If you guys are interested, the new Alpine demo car video is on the website.

I won't be going to CES until Thursday, hopefully I'll get some pics of all the new stuff then.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's info on the 9887 and the PXE-H650 from the press release:

TORRANCE, Calif., Jan. 8, 2007 – A vehicle’s cabin is a challenging environment for sound reproduction, particularly when it comes to creating a system that delivers music as crisp, clear and defined as the artist intended. The variety of surfaces, materials and size of the car’s interior impact how the sound reaches the driver and passengers. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc., introduced IMPRINT™, a new hardware and software product architecture that dramatically improves in-vehicle sound quality. IMPRINT is the first automotive sound system that automatically corrects the sound systems output for the acoustical problems inside the vehicle using sophisticated DSP and FIR filter technology. 

With IMPRINT products, Alpine delivers an automated equalization and time domain correction technology that overcomes the car’s inherent acoustical problems resulting in improved sound staging, tonal balance and definition of music. The first products to offer IMPRINT are the CDA-9887 CD/MP3/WMA/AAC receiver, and the PXE-H650 system integration audio processor, which is a 2007 CES Innovations Award winner in the Mobile Audio category. IMPRINT sound systems will be demonstrated in Alpine’s CES booth (Las Vegas Convention Center, North Hall, Room N101) in three different configurations: a Chevy Tahoe with OEM Integration IMPRINT, a Chevy HHR and the main 2007 show car, the IMPRINT RLS based on a Mercedes Benz R500. 

In creating the IMPRINT sound architecture, Alpine partnered with Audyssey Labs to develop the automotive application of their MultEQ® technology. Audyssey’s research into the fundamental causes of acoustical distortion resulted in their creation of MultEQ, a breakthrough technology for minimizing sound distortion caused by the listening environment. 

“With IMPRINT, the highly technical process of sound tuning a vehicle is made easier, faster and better,” said Stephen Witt, vice president, Alpine Electronics. “This revolutionary system not only allows retailers to give their customers a better listening experience, but gives them a tool to overcome difficult sound quality problems such as correction in the time domain, with a fully automated process, which is something that was never possible until now.” 

The signal from a factory head unit is not ready for processing right at the start. It generally has some type of equalization and even some time correction applied to it. This is why it is routed to AntEQ, which removes the factory sound processing. MultEQ captures frequency and time domain information from the vehicle’s actual acoustical environment and quickly identifies any problems. It then creates a set of equalization filters to correct frequency response and time domain problems for each speaker in the vehicle. It also removes sound distortion caused by the specific acoustical problems in the vehicle by applying unique FIR filters, using more than 500 points along the frequency spectrum per channel. This optimizes the sound reproduction to the specific vehicle listening environment with much greater precision than has been achieved up until now using typical graphic or parametric equalization. The result is a more accurate, dimensional soundstage, and smoother, more natural sound optimized to match each vehicle. 

CDA-9887 CD/MP3/WMA/AAC Receiver Among the first products featuring the IMPRINT technology is the CDA-9887. The unit improves consumer’s in-vehicle listening experience by creating excellent sound quality with full musical detail reproduction, resulting in more crisp and distinct sound reproduction of all the elements in the music. Users are able to listen to their music in the form that the artist intended by eliminating sound distortions with MultEQ, allowing for better soundstage and sound quality in all seats for all types of music. 

The CDA-9887 uses a 24-bit Burr Brown D/A converter for the best sound quality and playback of WMA, MP3 and AAC files. With three pairs of pre-outs (4V) and built-in 18W x 4RMS amplifier, the CDA-9887 offers great flexibility to add on other digital sources. Connectivity solutions include KCE-422i Full Speed Connection™ for iPod®; Bluetooth® via the KCE-300BT adapter; XM® or SIRIUS® satellite radio (separate tuner boxes and subscriptions required); HD Radio™ with multicasting capabilities via the TUA-T500HD tuner; and support for USB WMA/MP3 players via the KCA-620M adapter. A separate IMPRINT Specialist Tuning Kit is available for installers. The kit includes the IMPRINT Sound Manager set-up software (CD-ROM for PC), a PC USB interface/calibration unit, cables and a microphone. The software allows the installer to automatically tune the system right in the vehicle. The system can be tuned to match the customers’ tastes, with the complete tuning process taking approximately 20 minutes. 

PXE-H650 System Integration Audio Processor 
The PXE-H650 lets consumers improve their factory sound systems with aftermarket components such as speakers, subwoofers and amplifiers, and solves in-vehicle acoustical problems by offering customized, automated cabin analysis and acoustic correction sound capabilities. This is done without the need to replace the factory head unit or having an effect on other vehicle functions. 

The PXE-H650 comes with its own calibrated, omni-directional microphone, which is placed in different areas of the vehicle’s interior to measure the cabin’s acoustics. The unit has two input options, factory or aux-in, and seven channel outputs: front 1 left/right, front 2 left/right, rear left/right, and mono sub. The supplied IMPRINT Sound Manager software application uses MultEQ to collect and aggregate the vehicle’s measurements, plot more than 500 control points to that measurement, and then adjusts the signal to the chosen target curve. Channel crossovers and levels are calculated from the measurements and applied automatically. The result is a custom-tuned system, tailored to best match the vehicle’s hardware components and interior cabin acoustics, all done with a simple automated set-up process. This process is revolutionary because it is done automatically. This is unlike previous solutions that required a highly skilled technician to devote extensive time and effort to fine-tune the system, yet still could not achieve correction in the time domain. 

Pricing and Availability: 
The CDA-9887 and PXE-H650 will be available through authorized Alpine dealers. 

CDA-9887 CD/MP3/WMA/AAC Receiver 
Availability – Summer 2007 
Suggested Retail Index: $TBD PXE-H650 System Integration Audio Processor 
Availability – First Quarter 2007 
Suggested Retail Index: $450 
CDA-9887 Specialist Tuning Kit 
Availability – Summer 2007 
Suggested Retail Index: $TBD


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

brandont said:


> If you guys are interested, the new Alpine demo car video is on the website.
> 
> I won't be going to CES until Thursday, hopefully I'll get some pics of all the new stuff then.


wow take pics for sure! make sure to stop by the seas booth to see what they got! again take lots of pics .


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Trust me, I'm making the Venetian my first stop (High End Audio is there).

I might not make it to the Convention Center, J/K.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

brandont said:


> Trust me, I'm making the Venetian my first stop (High End Audio is there).
> 
> I might not make it to the Convention Center, J/K.


whats going on in the Venetian?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Finally they use 24 Bit DAC's 

Will the 9887 have 3 way crossovers for wiring active?


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

The Venetian is where the High End audio people are: Vifa, Scan, Seas, the various speaker manufacturers, and so forth.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

schweeet!! yea definately let us know on those companies. seas is supposed to unveil new products for their excel and lotus line.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Finally they use 24 Bit DAC's
> 
> Will the 9887 have 3 way crossovers for wiring active?


Looks like it...

• 50W MAX x 4 / 18W RMS 
• IMPRINT Sound with MultEQ Acoustic Correction 
• 24-Bit DAC 
• BioLite Display 
• Full Speed Connection for iPod with Percentage Search 
• CD-R/RW/MP3/AAC/WMA Playback
• MediaXpander 
• 6Ch. Adjustable Digital Time Correction 
• 6-Position HP/LP Digital Crossover 
• 7 Band Graphic EQ or 5 Band Digital Parametric EQ 
• 3 PreOuts (4Volts) • Bluetooth Ready 
• HD Radio Ready with Multicasting 
• SAT Radio Ready • Quick Search 
• Remote Included


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Finally they use 24 Bit DAC's
> 
> Will the 9887 have 3 way crossovers for wiring active?


Recent top of the line models like the 9861 had 24 Bit DAC's too but these have Burr-Brown ones now.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/catalog/2007USPC_010207.pdf 

Looks like it, "6-position HP/LP digital x-over" plus more


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

oops that was already covered...

Why did they burp and make 2006 such a crappy year? the 9885 is essentially a 9857 that looks cooler with a 3 position high pass crossover. Oh and its msrp is $70 less.

Can anyone touch on the potential of IMPRINT? I want to believe it is something powerful enough to be valid and wanted in the car environment. At some point in discussion about the new PXE-650, someone mentioned that Audyssey is well liked in the home theater realm.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooo I wonder how the nex type x set are. Maybe they will follow Pioneer's pace and be in the PRS set range. haha


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The SPX Pro seems to be Scanspeak and the Refs seems to be Vifas (Peerless Vline). Not copies, Alpine and Tymphany are very good friends...

On the imprint systems, is that just a glorified "auto-eq" or somethin actually usable?


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

The big thing about IMPRINT is that it measures the response at multiple points in the car, not just the driver's seat. I'd be interested in hearing from anyone that has used an automated set up with a microphone in the past. If that type x set is scan based I may have to buy it just to scratch an itch. I've been wanting to hear scans for quite some time now.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, the vibe I got from Alpine by watching the video of the IMPRINT RLS is that SQ seems to be the focus. Seems they sat back and watched other companys version of auto EQ and now they are trying to offer something a bit different? Those Type X speaker sure do look like SCANs and if they offer them at the previous Type X price point, they will be flying off the shelf!

As far as the PDX amps...After seeing the RLS and how they had the amps mounted...I was thinking that I might try them out....and today I find that they have some new models out. I tell you, with two kids..I need to save as much trunk space as possible. Those suckers could be mounted where you won't even see them. I guess I am getting a little excited about Alpine...It's been awhile...I was an Alpine fanatic back in the '90's.

Will have to wait and see...


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought that was the most interesting thing about the RLS. I couldn't help but think the builder's claims of the IMPRINT systems were a bluff, but the potential and just the mere fact that Alpine has gone back to make an HU that they've been sorely missing for a year now intrigues and captivates me. I want it. I just want it to live up to at least some of the claims of greatness.

Very few people outside this sort of realm would appreciate the significance of that though. If they get the type of rave review that Pioneer's current PRS set has then it's a strong possibility. When I find myself wanting their HUs, subs, and potentially components, I get worried. I've become an Alpine freak myself! Granted I'm a n00b, but watching all their new products gets me giddy.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, doing multiple readings usually improves on an auto-eq, and that sort of system has been around in HT for a while (Pioneer started). But I´m really not into good enough... I´m looking for perfection. Or at least to be able to add some tweeking of my own. 
Well, we´ll see in six months when the come out with the deck.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

It would be nice if the auto-eq had multiple presets, so you can save different tunings. The auto-eq stuff I've tried in HT does a great job of getting a better HT experience for the whole room, but at the expense of the sweet spot. I rarely have anyone else in my car, so it would be cool to have one preset for me and another preset for multiple passengers.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I gotta say I'm pretty excited about the new alpine line as well - those pdx amps are pretty tempting just on foot print alone. I could put 4 of them where my two zapcos lie and have a ton more power....hmmm


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

lol 4?!?!?! thats crazy. anyways i'm very interested in the new line of pdx amps as well. i could use the 4.100,4.150, and 1.600. retail doesn't seem too bad. 550 for the 4.100 and 550 for the 1.600. of course this is retail and can be had for much less than that.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I already told you. two 4.150's and thats all you need. Ive never heard you play anything that required more than 300 rms to bass. not the music you listen to, and not the way you tune!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

john, shinjohn I see you viewing. back me up


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> john, shinjohn I see you viewing. back me up


lol, x2

maybe i should log off before viewing threads in the future


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> lol 4?!?!?! thats crazy. anyways i'm very interested in the new line of pdx amps as well. i could use the 4.100,4.150, and 1.600. retail doesn't seem too bad. 550 for the 4.100 and 550 for the 1.600. of course this is retail and can be had for much less than that.


I'n not saying you would need it, just that ummm, well, yeah - it would fit  Two 4.150's do look good though - or a 4.100 + 4.150 to save a little mulah.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> john, shinjohn I see you viewing. back me up


LOL. You guys crack me up.
But I agree. 
Those 4.150s are nice amps, I gotta say!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

steve, i sometimes like to let it fly and listen to some nice bass! i don't listen to shinjohn's test cd all the time . but we'll see. i do like the idea of just two amps though. but if i pick up a two amp setup i might as well go with the eclipse xa5000 and xa4000. 300 x 1, 50 x 4, 350 x 2 .


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

The Blue Blur said:


> Why did they burp and make 2006 such a crappy year? the 9885 is essentially a 9857 that looks cooler with a 3 position high pass crossover. Oh and its msrp is $70 less.
> 
> Can anyone touch on the potential of IMPRINT? I want to believe it is something powerful enough to be valid and wanted in the car environment. At some point in discussion about the new PXE-650, someone mentioned that Audyssey is well liked in the home theater realm.


- Nice to see they've brought back tuneability with some top tier single DIN models. However, they're still skimping. Notice how all of the 2007 single DIN units are manual flipouts, not motororized. How 1990s -- tsk tsk on the cost cutting.

- I do applaud them with partnering with Audyssey Labs in implementing auto-EQ feature in a car environment. I've installed and use home theater processors/receivers with Audyssey MultiEQ XT Room/Auto EQ feature; they can do wonders in taming less than ideal rooms. Their algorithm is highly praised within the home theater/audio community and works in real world applications. I'll be very interested to see how it works in car environments; if successful, I'll be other mfgs. will follow suite.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

The 9887 looks great on paper, but I hope its nothing like the 9857. I hope the 9887 at least has a motorized face to go along with the regained features. I prefer the full speed IPOD control of the Alpine over the Pioneers. If this thing is motorized face like the previous Alpines I would definately be all over it.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i believe it is still a flip down .


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> i believe it is still a flip down .


How lame. Isn't motorized face still considered luxurious? Wouldn't you want to put that feature in some of your higher end headunits?


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Just seems like something else to break to me. Looks cool enough on my 880, but not cool enough to keep me from buying an otherwise excellent head.


----------



## rpm (Nov 8, 2006)

cda-9885 hmm im liking it so far 4volts and an xover


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there a single, AFFORDABLE Alpine head unit that will light up in amber? [Or some other quality brand] I'm sick and tired of all this bling-bling, audiobahn-blue crap. My dashboard lights up in amber, and I really don't want to have to swap out all the lights just to match the head unit. >:[


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I prefer the flip down face. I'm not a fan of the motorized face, it's just something else that can break.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> Is there a single, AFFORDABLE Alpine head unit that will light up in amber? [Or some other quality brand] I'm sick and tired of all this bling-bling, audiobahn-blue crap. My dashboard lights up in amber, and I really don't want to have to swap out all the lights just to match the head unit. >:[


I'm with you about color. Electric blue is getting pretty old.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a VW. It works out GREAT for me. 

I found the catch on the 9887!
_
A separate IMPRINT Specialist Tuning Kit is available for installers. The kit includes the IMPRINT Sound Manager set-up software (CD-ROM for PC), a PC USB interface/calibration unit, cables and a microphone. The software allows the installer to automatically tune the system right in the vehicle. The system can be tuned to match the customers’ tastes, with the complete tuning process taking approximately 20 minutes._


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Depending on the price I may sell my W200 to get the W205. I really like HD Radio and the one thing I have been waiting for is a decent either Alpine or Pioneer unit that has multicasting. Also, with the built in dock that allows me to add nav without having to add a seperate dock. I like it.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

The Blue Blur said:


> I have a VW. It works out GREAT for me.
> 
> I found the catch on the 9887!
> _
> A separate IMPRINT Specialist Tuning Kit is available for installers. The kit includes the IMPRINT Sound Manager set-up software (CD-ROM for PC), a PC USB interface/calibration unit, cables and a microphone. The software allows the installer to automatically tune the system right in the vehicle. The system can be tuned to match the customers’ tastes, with the complete tuning process taking approximately 20 minutes._


That's pretty smart on their part. It's a direct attack on all the unauthorized sellers.

...also bad for us.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

but would it only be available for dealers? All of us alpine folk could chip in on one and pass it around ala the DIYMA Tweeter and 8" midbass collections. time will tell.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

guarantee i can find the software but not sure about the rest it comes with...seems like a number of changes to me though.. no more v12 amp line, the type x look interesting but very different then the scans do i wonder what these are maybe a new scan driver?? head units at least are back up to par or it seems that way last year sucked for alpine hu's


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

I know the presentation isn't the most exciting, but these are the first significant details I've found on Alpine's new Type-X lineup. Apparently the new type-x components will have neodymium motors and the reference line will have a braxial-type mounting arrangement. The Pros have a phase plug that the references don't and their crossover carries over the old adjustments. They are also BEEFY. The subs got a reworking as well. They look interesting. Anyways this excited the Alpine fanboy in me.

Scroll down to see the video and fast forward to just before 7 min to hear about the new Type-X line.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Why do people still use the term "space age material"?


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

evan said:


> Why do people still use the term "space age material"?


well, it is a bit sexier then 1970's plastic - don't cha think?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

when are the speakers available?


----------



## cthip (Feb 22, 2007)

alpine promised to have the pxe-h650 by the end of this first quarter

they're starting to show up unauthorized:

http://techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=5473&aff=72182

pricing looks good!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

all I want is a 9861 dvd capable deck with the biolite cmon alpine


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

newtitan said:


> all I want is a 9861 dvd capable deck with the biolite cmon alpine


also if its motorized, i might be all over it as well.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

newtitan said:


> all I want is a 9861 dvd capable deck with the biolite cmon alpine


Sign me up to!


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

all I want from them is something like the imprint processor or 9887 that can interface with a laptop and have finer adjustment than they currently have. 3 step HPF does not cut it as a crossover.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

One of their new head units features an amazing new Ipod connections where it extracts the music via the digital outputs (uses the ipod like a hard drive) and has its own built in high quality 20bit d/a converter. They claim it extracts wav files at a quality very near CD level! The unit doesn't even have a cd player!

Personally, with a 80 and 30 gig Ipod video, I will end up owning a unit that has that level of Ipod extraction without question! The ability to store 2,000 lossless quality songs - and use playlists and the various search features is simply too attractive if the quality gets to very near CD level! My big issue now is that the SQ of the ipods using their more normal outputs is just shoddy due to their mini d/a converter and kini preamp... put that in the head unit where you have the room to use the top quality components instead of ic's and you have a big time winner!

Thats how I see it anyhow =)

Less


----------

